# Cannondale Hollowgram SL Cranks



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Can someone school me on these cranks? I'm thinking of getting these for a build over the winter and I want to make sure they will work and that I buy the right parts. I'm not even sure they will work.

My build will be a Giant using their "86.5mm shell accepts press-fit style BB". Is there an adapter available that will allow me to fit these cranks to this frame? Also, what spacers will I need to use to ensure adequate spacing for 24/38 chainrings. And what are my options for chainrings? I see Experimental Prototype has made a few prototypes, but not sure if they are available yet.

And lastly, how much of a weight savings am I going to realize over my M980 XTR cranks. Seems like so much information out there I just get confused when I start reading all of it.

Thanks for any help guys.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't think there's an adapter bottom bracket to make them fit to your frame. Even if there were one, I wouldn't use it.

BB30 cranks have 30mm spindles. Your bottom bracket shell is 86.5mm wide with a 41mm ID. The adapter bearings would be very small and wouldn't last long.

Besides, the Hollowgram SL cranks with adapter BB would probably be heavier than the Race Face Next SL 2x10 cranks, that cost almost half as much.

Hollowgram SL cranks 38/26 with BB30 BB








With BSA BB: 630g (according to r2-bike)
With adapter BB: ???
Price: 727 € = 1,003 USD, not including VAT

Race Face Next SL 2x10 40/28 with Turbine X-Type BB (including 3 spacers) 








With Race Face Press-Fit BB92 X-Type BB (including the 2.5mm spacer)








Price: 573 USD


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks for the information. For some reason I was thinking the Hollowgrams were 100 grams or so lighter.

For that weight, I might as well stick with my XTR cranks. It would be cheaper to replace the rings with a lightweight version (along with the gearing I desire) and have only a small weight penalty. I do appreciate the reliability.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

I haven't tried the Race Face Next 2x10 cranks yet, because I'm saving them for my new bike, but my Next SL triple is as stiff and shifts as well as the XTR FC-M970 crankset it replaced .

Shimano XTR FC-M980 cranks 40/28 without BB









Race Face Next SL 2x10 cranks 40/28 without BB









Shimano Press-Fit BB









That Shimano BB looks cheap as hell. The Race Face PF BB92 BB weighs 95g, but it has CNC machined and anodized aluminum alloy cups.


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

The bb is pressed in the frame...you don't see it.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

COLINx86 said:


> The bb is pressed in the frame...you don't see it.


Oh, that's why it's called Press-Fit!

I know I don't see it. It still looks made of cheap plastic.


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

sfer1 said:


> Oh, that's why it's called Press-Fit!
> 
> I know I don't see it. It still looks made of cheap plastic.


May be made of plastic but I don't remember Shimano ever putting out any shotty XTR bottom brackets in recent years. I would have full faith that this BB will perform just as well, if not better then the RF BB.


----------



## dloghry (Nov 19, 2009)

I am looking for a drive side 172.5 Cdale Sl crank. any one got one they want to let go of? thanks.


----------



## sonyisdope (Jul 24, 2004)

I believe you CAN put a C'dale Hologram crankset on a BB86 frameset with a Rotor PF4130 bottom bracket. I haven't done it personally, but I believe it would work.


----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

The xtr crank is loooookin gooooooooood.


----------

